# Signal Operator Breakdown & Deployment Duties?



## Clarkey (19 Jul 2006)

Hey All,

This is my first post! I have recently completed all testing and medicals, just waiting on the call now. I am hoping that my first choice of Signal Operator will be the offer I receive. 

Before I continue I have to apologize if the information I have questions about is already posted, but I tried the search to no avail 

1st question: After SQ what is the QL3 training like? (ie. mostly classroom time???) And if anyone here has been through it could you give a brief overview into courses taught?

2nd Question: If and when you get sent overseas on deployment in a combat zone what are your typical duties and do you ever actually go on patrols?

Again I apologize if this information is already available but the bloody search just turns up stuff I already know. 

Thanks in advance for all your help, and keep up the good work on this site its invaluable to potential recruits.

Clarkey


----------



## chrisf (19 Jul 2006)

Clarkey said:
			
		

> 1st question: After SQ what is the QL3 training like? (ie. mostly classroom time???) And if anyone here has been through it could you give a brief overview into courses taught?



More classroom and theory then practical, probably 75-25 mix.


----------



## Clarkey (20 Jul 2006)

Thanks alot, any signal ops here that have been posted overseas? Just wondering what a typical day would be on deployment (if there is such a thing as "typical").

During QL3 is there any downtime? Weekends off? How long is the average day?

Thanks again,
Clarkey


----------



## chrisf (20 Jul 2006)

Average day depends on your course staff and what you happen to be doing at a given point in the course, 0530-1600 is probably pretty average, and yes, you'll be getting most weekends off, Kingston is a fairly nice spot to spend weekends off, and it's also in close proximity to such spots as Montreal, Toronto, Ottawa, etc.

And sorry, have yet to go overseas, and not going to parrot anyone elses information given how many other sigs are here on the board to answer the question.


----------



## Clarkey (20 Jul 2006)

Thanks again. I also apologize if this info is already posted but the search turns up just the same old info thats posted on the recruiting website.


----------



## canadianblue (20 Jul 2006)

> During QL3 is there any downtime? Weekends off? How long is the average day?



During three's you get pretty well every weekend off which in some cases I don't necessarily agree with. However you get most weekends off, once the day is done the day is done. I've had most evening off, might have had to work on kit a little bit but it's never been that hectic. Most evenings I've had time to go for a drive, go into town, etc.


----------



## Jammer (22 Jul 2006)

G'day
Well, as a QL3 Op, your duties will probably tend to be a bit mundane. Shift work in the CP, and general go-fer stuff. Not likely any opportunities to get outside the wire. As much as it pains me to say it, my recommendation would be to get to JSR, beg and plead to get on an NCCIS crse, and look for deployment opportunities there.
If you do go to an HQ and Sigs, be keen and don't get into a slump of bitchin and complainin'. Your chances of being liberated to a Bde unit with the likelyhood of being deployed are magnified exponentially...(it doesn't hurt to find out what the next unit being deployed is either).
Finally, get your QL5 ASAP.
From my own personal perspective, I am about to deploy to Afghanistan for the third time in as many years, in a VERY non-traditional Sig Op role, and will very likely put me in the line of fire once again. Be careful what you wish for....


----------



## canadianblue (23 Jul 2006)

> G'day
> Well, as a QL3 Op, your duties will probably tend to be a bit mundane. Shift work in the CP, and general go-fer stuff. Not likely any opportunities to get outside the wire. As much as it pains me to say it, my recommendation would be to get to JSR, beg and plead to get on an NCCIS crse, and look for deployment opportunities there.
> If you do go to an HQ and Sigs, be keen and don't get into a slump of bitchin and complainin'. Your chances of being liberated to a Bde unit with the likelyhood of being deployed are magnified exponentially...(it doesn't hurt to find out what the next unit being deployed is either).
> Finally, get your QL5 ASAP.
> From my own personal perspective, I am about to deploy to Afghanistan for the third time in as many years, in a VERY non-traditional Sig Op role, and will very likely put me in the line of fire once again. Be careful what you wish for....



Just wondering, if you get posted to lets say  Winnipeg which is a static posting are the oppurtunities for deployment still their???


----------



## Jammer (23 Jul 2006)

G'day,
Unfortunately being at a static posting yourfirst time out is not very condusive to getting a deployment, however stranger things have happened. 
I know one of your bosses in the Msg Center very well. Take every opportunity to shine and the rest will fall into place. Don't worry about getting on deployment soon. It's going to take a couple of years for you to get to that point.
My own opinoin is that QL-3 type should be going to JSR or the HQ and Sigs Sqns to get the basics down first. But you play the cards you are dealt. Good Luck out in Winterpeg and never pass up a chance.


----------



## Clarkey (24 Jul 2006)

Thanks for the replies and the info. Much appreciated.

Clarkey


----------



## Radop (27 Jul 2006)

1st, 

you got posted static off your 3s?????

2nd,

A typical job is the CP as mentioned earlier but I just got back from the Sandbox and they had sig ops off their 3s at the FOBs.  I trained some of them on some new kit we delivered out to Martello.  You also have the opertunity to go with the battle group.  They were so short signallers in the Battle group they were taking Ptes as coy signallers.  As for a deployment from a static unit, it is not unheard of but is more difficult.


----------



## Jammer (30 Jul 2006)

Just to be clear about the job as a Coy siggie. You would be under the Inf Mcpl designated as the Coy siggie, particularly as a no-hook Pte.


----------



## luck881 (1 Aug 2006)

A correction to your last; 
In 1RCR and A Coy 2VP (3-06), Coy Sigs are Sigs MCpl's and have been for a while.  Pl sigs are 031's.  That being said, an senior (experienced) operator Cpl/Pte is augmenting each Coy to cover over for LTA's and the general increased workload in FOBs and such.  Except those 3, all operator Cpl/Pte's are doing CP and IS stuff.  See you over there...


----------



## Jammer (1 Aug 2006)

I sit corrected..(too hot to stand). 1 VP does things a little differently I guess...
Be there next week...


----------



## career_radio-checker (1 Aug 2006)

It's a new rule for the Comm Res that any reserve siggie going over to the Sandbox has to be PLQ qualified. For those Regforce sigops who have been over there do you find this to be a good rule or bad rule given the apparent short supply of Sig Ops? Although leadership skills are critical in the army, are the things you learn in PLQ really needed to be working in a CP in Afghanistan?


----------



## willy (1 Aug 2006)

career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> It's a new rule for the Comm Res that any reserve siggie going over to the Sandbox has to be PLQ qualified.



Where did you hear this?  There is no CRD on the matter, and we have guys over there at the moment who aren't PLQ qualified.


----------



## career_radio-checker (1 Aug 2006)

willy said:
			
		

> Where did you hear this?  There is no CRD on the matter, and we have guys over there at the moment who aren't PLQ qualified.



From my unit tasking sgt. Actually I heard it first from Sig_Des, I didn't believe him but then our tasking sgt confirmed it.


----------



## Jammer (1 Aug 2006)

I think it's just to ensure a level of maturity...and proof of commitment.
I expect some of the Res types may tale umbrage with that thought.


----------



## willy (1 Aug 2006)

Well I work in the ops cell of a Comm Res unit, and this is definitely news to me.  That isn't to say that it can't possibly be true, but until I see the message....


----------



## MC (5 Aug 2006)

Could anyone give me the same type of info, concerning sig officers (regular force)? I heard about different "routes" for sig officers. Some get sent off to Ottawa and do paperwork for the rest of their careers, while others get attached to field units for a while and get a chance to be deployed after spending a few years working with sig squadrons. Do you have any say in what you get to do? I realize I may change my mind with time and that it is a really important job, but working a desk job in a big government building is certainly NOT what I had in mind when I signed. And yeah, I'm well aware most of the officer's job is paperwork, but I hope that I'd at least be working with a troop.


----------



## Vaino (6 Aug 2006)

I don't know too much about the Sig O's prospects or career direction, but I have noticed over ten years as a troopie that I seem to bump into the same ones on a regular basis...as though they individually train for a specific path.

Therefore I suspect, highly, that as a Sig O you will be trained in a certain offshoot, and likely follow that your entire career, or most of it.  If your office job works for you, likely you can stay in such a position for eternity...if the Field works for you...same thing. Posting Preferences my friend, research and utilize, then make sure everyone knows you want to work for a living.  We respect that, and wont eat you.lol

To be sure, I am only guessing....appears that way though.


----------



## canadianmak (29 Aug 2006)

are v4 signal operators condemned to a desk or can you still get out into the field?


----------



## Sig_Des (29 Aug 2006)

canadianmak said:
			
		

> are v4 signal operators condemned to a desk or can you still get out into the field?



If they kept all Sigs who are V4 behind a desk, you wouldn't have any field sigs. The trade is full of people who chose it as the closest thing to Cmbt Arms that accepts V4's.

I am Sig Op who's Vcat is 4, and most of my time has been in a field unit.


----------



## sm0ke (30 Aug 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> The trade is full of people who chose it as the closest thing to Cmbt Arms that accepts V4's.
> I am Sig Op who's Vcat is 4, and most of my time has been in a field unit.



This covers my reasoning for wanting to go sig op, and puts to rest the biggest cause for my hesitation.  Thanks a ton.


----------



## Sig_Des (30 Aug 2006)

sm0ke said:
			
		

> This covers my reasoning for wanting to go sig op, and puts to rest the biggest cause for my hesitation.  Thanks a ton.



Well, best of luck to you. Sig Op wasn't my first, second, or even third choice when I joined, but with the V4 list of trades that was available to me, it was the most interesting, and I've come to greatly enjoy it. There's a lot of different paths available in the trade.


----------



## sm0ke (30 Aug 2006)

That was pretty much what it came down to for me when filling out my choices.  My interests and ambitions are driving me toward something combat arms, however circumstances dictate that that is not an option at present.  Perhaps down the road at some point the eyes can get zapped and options will change, but the big thing for me is to get in and get started.  Application is filled out, going to hand it in tomorrow.  Thanks again for the help.  (Been lurking here for years, and greatly appreciate the information and assistance I've received from everyone on the board.  I also sit with child-like anticipation waiting for paracowboy's dailies...)

edit:  typo(s)


----------



## Zombie (2 Sep 2006)

Sigs Guy said:
			
		

> During three's you get pretty well every weekend off which in some cases I don't necessarily agree with. However you get most weekends off, once the day is done the day is done. I've had most evening off, might have had to work on kit a little bit but it's never been that hectic. Most evenings I've had time to go for a drive, go into town, etc.



What about inspections? How often and how difficult are they on course? And what about homework, is there a lot, or enough to take up your evenings?


----------



## willy (2 Sep 2006)

career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> It's a new rule for the Comm Res that any reserve siggie going over to the Sandbox has to be PLQ qualified. For those Regforce sigops who have been over there do you find this to be a good rule or bad rule given the apparent short supply of Sig Ops? Although leadership skills are critical in the army, are the things you learn in PLQ really needed to be working in a CP in Afghanistan?



This is now officially just a sh**house rumor that has been de-bunked.  I just nominated a Pte for a tour, and he certainly doesn't have PLQ.


----------



## Sig_Des (2 Sep 2006)

Zombie said:
			
		

> What about inspections? How often and how difficult are they on course? And what about homework, is there a lot, or enough to take up your evenings?



Depends on your course, and if you've f**ked up. On my 5's this summer, we had one punishment inspection, lasted most of the evening, and we had a total of 7 Sgts and MCpls tearing through our rooms...Usually all seven in one room at a time....pretty funny when I look back on it.

Willy can attest to the above. He came into my room, looked at me, and told me it was now my rooms responsibility to get rid of the cam paint that was on the floor. So there were the four of us, scrappin off the wax with gerbers....

3's we had one inspection a week, unless we screwed up, and those were closed locker. Depends on the course and the staff.



			
				willy said:
			
		

> This is now officially just a sh**house rumor that has been de-bunked.  I just nominated a Pte for a tour, and he certainly doesn't have PLQ.



I was pretty sure it was some asshat coming with BS, and I know I was never able to find a CRD on it, but we had a tasking Sgt who wouldn't nominate anyone who didn't have PLQ, and stated it was Comm Res policy. He is thankfully no longer in that position. Ah well, no matter, I don't really belong to the Comm Res anymore, anyway. Hooray!


----------



## JSR OP (2 Sep 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> I was pretty sure it was some asshat coming with BS, and I know I was never able to find a CRD on it, but we had a tasking Sgt who wouldn't nominate anyone who didn't have PLQ, and stated it was Comm Res policy. He is thankfully no longer in that position. Ah well, no matter, I don't really belong to the Comm Res anymore, anyway. Hooray!


When this first came up here, I spoke with a Sgt with 70 Comm Gp a while back and she didn't know anything about it.  I couldn't remember what thread it was in at the time...


----------



## canadianblue (2 Sep 2006)

> Quote from: Sigs Guy on July 20, 2006, 16:38:20
> During three's you get pretty well every weekend off which in some cases I don't necessarily agree with. However you get most weekends off, once the day is done the day is done. I've had most evening off, might have had to work on kit a little bit but it's never been that hectic. Most evenings I've had time to go for a drive, go into town, etc.
> 
> 
> What about inspections? How often and how difficult are they on course? And what about homework, is there a lot, or enough to take up your evenings?



Inspection's aren't that difficult, they mostly care about dust, and the odd time will yell at you for some BS. As well it is open locker inspections here at the school unfortunately. You usually have your evenings off, even with homework that might take maybe 30-45 minutes unless it the homework you get when you do line training which can take up a whole evening. You will usually have your evenings off as well as your weekends. Another thing is that your no longer allowed to drink in the shacks if your a Sig Op, they couldn't find a guy that did some stupid prank, so they decided to blame the Sigs for some reason. 

One warning though, for the most part your QL3's will be boring, I've never been so bored in my life as I have been in Kingston. I've only got two and a half weeks left and hope to never see CFSCE ever again.


----------



## boehm (2 Sep 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Depends on your course, and if you've f**ked up. On my 5's this summer, we had one punishment inspection, lasted most of the evening, and we had a total of 7 Sgts and MCpls tearing through our rooms...Usually all seven in one room at a time....pretty funny when I look back on it.



That was pretty funny for us to watch... until it was our turn! ;D


----------



## boehm (2 Sep 2006)

Sigs Guy said:
			
		

> Inspection's aren't that difficult, they mostly care about dust, and the odd time will yell at you for some BS. As well it is open locker inspections here at the school unfortunately. You usually have your evenings off, even with homework that might take maybe 30-45 minutes unless it the homework you get when you do line training which can take up a whole evening. You will usually have your evenings off as well as your weekends. Another thing is that your no longer allowed to drink in the shacks if your a Sig Op, they couldn't find a guy that did some stupid prank, so they decided to blame the Sigs for some reason.
> 
> One warning though, for the most part your QL3's will be boring, I've never been so bored in my life as I have been in Kingston. I've only got two and a half weeks left and hope to never see CFSCE ever again.



Inspections are well... inspections... it all depends on the mood of your staff. Hygiene/cleanliness was a BIG thing with our inspections. The only time we didn't have evenings off was when we screwed something up, that only happened once or twice. We always had weekends off, hell we even had two 3 day weekends! ;D Homework was very minimal, I can not remember more then one occasion where I actually had to spend over 45min doing homework and/or preparing for inspection! Most evenings I had time to walk into town grab some good food, catch a movie, go to the gym, etc. Weekends... well that's a whole different ball of worms! 

As for QL3 being boring, yes, some of the theory stuff is quite dry and boring. Although I did find a lot of stuff interesting, mostly because our instructors were very good and worked hard to make class stimulating. CFSCE is as fun as you make it, Kingston is a great town. Work hard! Play Hard!

p.s.
Sigs Guy, was this no drinking in the shacks thing a new policy for everyone or just you RegF guys?


----------



## canadianblue (2 Sep 2006)

Just Sig Ops in general so I'm assuming that goes for reservists as well if they ever come down to Kingston for training. Personally, the new rule is completely useless since the action that happened was not proven to be done by a Sig Op, no proof was ever shown that any of the Signals courses had done it.

Personally, I might save some of my rants for when I go off to Winnipeg and am away from CFSCE for sure.


----------



## Canadian Sig (3 Sep 2006)

Not everyone follows the new rule anyway. My wife is currently on her 5's and she has certainly seen the rule "stretched"..lol


----------



## canadianblue (3 Sep 2006)

When your on your 3's its a bit different, they've threatened to send us back to Borden.


----------



## Canadian Sig (3 Sep 2006)

Sigs Guy said:
			
		

> When your on your 3's its a bit different, they've threatened to send us back to Borden.



I know and I know the Master Jack who threatens you (I used to work for or with all of your staff ). Trust me when I tell you that sending you back to anywhere is'nt as easy as it sounds. That being said if you guys only have about 2 weeks left then it's best to stick with the rules and save it for your posting. Have fun in the field next week BTW, it will be something you'll remember for years to come.


----------



## Canadian Sig (3 Sep 2006)

In reply to the origional question of this thread; I served on Roto 0 in Afghanistan as a SDS driver/signaller. It was a great job and I was outside of the wire everyday. On a deployment now you could be working in the battle group cp and never leave the wire or you could wind up as a rifle company signaller and be out side and in the sh!t everyday. We just had a sig from 2 Sigs in Pet who was shot in the head about 2 weeks ago. He will survive and he's staying in but he will likely lose an eye from it. The point is that sigs jobs are varied and there are lots of them. Just make sure that you always pay attention and learn whatever you can, whether its signaling skills or soldier/fighting skills.


----------



## canadianblue (3 Sep 2006)

But their are also alot of jobs in IS, Message Center, Long Range Comms, etc. Personally this trade hasn't really sparked my interest much, but if you are interested in the communications field then go for it. I'm not going to be able to do much of any of the stuff that Canadian Sig pointed out since I'm going to a static posting in Winnipeg. 

So far I've found that people either love the trade, or people hate it. It all depends on what you want out of life. Personally if I had the choice again I would have picked a different trade.


----------



## canadianmak (18 Nov 2006)

I was just curious if you are promoted when you finish you’re Sig Ops training, or OJT, or is it still based on time in. It won’t affect my decision at all, just wondering.

 Thanks a lot


----------



## marie1987 (28 Aug 2007)

Hey guys!
i just applied for SigOp! i read alot about it, and it sparked my interest. i have a couple of questions tough, 
i know the basics of sigOp duties, like transmitting information and installing communication stations and working with sattelite and radios, am i right? well i was wondering what more is there to it? i have my interview in 2 days, as i read the pamphlet they gave us to prepare, they asked for the "good and bad" about that trade, was wondering what would you say is the least interesting thing or the downside of being SigOp, also, im french and was wondering, does your language influence your posting, like if i prefered quebec city, would i have a better chance of going because im french?


----------



## Sig_Des (28 Aug 2007)

Hi Marie. Congrats on choosing to get in. The recruiting center in Ottawa does a pretty good job.

Where you get posted depends on where they need you. In your case, it may also depend on if you do your courses in French or in English.

If you are completely fluent in French, and state that your preferred posting is Valcartier (Quebec City) then it's very likely you may end up there. But don't take that as gospel.

I did all my trades training in English, and while I'm completely fluent in both languages, and can work in French, on the technical side, I'm more comfortable in English.

It also depends what kind of job you want. I wanted more field oriented sigs. I've spent the last couple of years in Ottawa in what would be considered a 'static' unit, but spent some time in the field doing testing, and had a 3 month trip to Afghanistan just recently. A lot of travel involved as well.

The trade requires a good technical competency, quick thought and quick hands. An accurate memory is a definite asset, and a capability in communicating well, both in speech and in writing. An ability to function on little sleep, and a good sense of humour helps too.

I think the good of the trade is that there are so many aspects across the communications board that you can work in. The bad is that sometimes you may get stuck in one aspect that you may not enjoy as much.

If you have any questions, check the board, or feel free to ask.

Bonne chance!


----------



## Bintheredunthat (4 Sep 2007)

Yeah good luck with the process Marie.  I'll say for you that you are one step ahead of the game if you are starting off bilingual.  Right now it's impossible to go to "the top" without being bilingual.  And although some may argue the fact that the Army will train a second language, it's a cost savings big time if you come in knowing both.  I've seen many meetings where it's quite difficult to determine exactly what the prodominant first language is.  And not knowing both, might mean you miss some of the sidebar conversations/comments.   

Here's a quick tip......IF - you make it to your QL3 and find yourself being asked your 3 posting preferences (in order) and you are given say - 4 choices such as Valcartier, Petawawa, Kingston, and Edmonton.......and you really don't want to go to one of the 3.........make sure you don't put it as one of the 3.  It's funny how people think that just because something is third on their list, that there is less of a chance it will happen.  But like Sig Des said, you can't always get what you want.  And I'm seeing it more and more where people end up with choice #3 when they REALLY did not want to be there.

Bin


----------

